# tbol vs dbol



## roman gypsy (Nov 2, 2010)

just looking for some info guys,,, whats the diffrence between dbol and tbol,, witch is the best in tablets form with the lowest sides  thanks


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Well mate, dbol with give you big gains in strength and size but expect to lose up to 50% once you're off cycle. Tbol with give you good strength gains and give you size, not as much size as Dbol but you'll keep leaner in the process and keep more percentage wise. Dictated by PCT and diet obviously.

Also Tbol costs about 3-4 times as much as dbol.


----------



## roman gypsy (Nov 2, 2010)

cool man,,, thanks alot for your advise helps alot,, keep intouch


----------



## roman gypsy (Nov 2, 2010)

just wana know if anybody knows how many come in the pack is it 500 just watchin out for the fakes,, if i pay £50 for 100 tabs am i getting ripped off?????????????????????????


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i tried both. i got on well with dbol, felt great, strength, size etc. tried tbol, just made me loose appetite and feel sick :/


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

depends who makes the tabs. 100s of labs make them. you cant talk prices mate but if thts 100 10mg tabs its pretty expensive...


----------



## roman gypsy (Nov 2, 2010)

so how do ya know the right ones to take???? what they got to look like thanks


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Stick to the well known labs,I've used pro chem version and were spot on,do a search mate and ull find pic of them.there usually a small light green colour.


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

The difference is a chlorine atom. 



Smitch said:


> Also Tbol costs about 3-4 times as much as dbol.


Mg per mg they're equally expensive over here.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

as said stick to well known labs, ie ROHM, lixus, GB, sciroxx etc


----------



## guijr (Aug 13, 2010)

Both are great gear.

Anadrol equals good gains in size and strength, but more toxic for some. If you don't want to hold water you have to watch your carb and sodium intake, but I have used it while on a cutting diet, and it as beyond my expectations.

Dianabol is easier to handle, but weaker than Anadrol.

My 2 cents.

Cheers.


----------



## Poseidon (Jul 10, 2010)

T-bol is the better choice

*
T-bol*

Turinabol is a potent derivative of dianabol. This oral steroid is structurally a cross between methandrostenolone and clostebol (4-cholorotestosterone)

It has the same base structure as Dianabol with the added 4-chloro alteration of clostebol. In essence it's a cousin of Dianabol displaying no estrogenic and less androgenic activity that Dianabol.

With turinabol you will get good hard gains and also does not create risk for estrogenic side effects, so there is limited water retention or risk for gynecomastia.

In studies done on male athletes that were given 10 mg every day over six weeks, no negative health effects or side effects were reported.

It is also used in low doses to reduce the binding of SHBG to other steroids. Oral Turinabol has the ability to reduce SHBG and allow testosterone to be more readily used.

Recently, Turinabol has found its way back into the hands of athletes all over the world. Turinabol became a steroid of infamy during the 1990's when it was revealed that it had been one of the closely held secrets inside the "East German Doping Machine" This is referring to the state-sponsored doping program called "State Plan Research Theme 14.25" that operated in East Germany between 1974 and 1989 that had one goal - to cheat the Olympics

Most users do fairly well with doses between 40 and 60 milligrams per day, taken in divided doses.

Activity

Androgenic: 38

Anabolic: 200

Estrogenic: None

Progestational: Low

Active Half life

16 hours

Dose

An effective daily dose of 40mg taken every day in cycles lasting no more than 6 - 8 weeks to minimize hepatoxicity. This level is sufficient for measurable increases in lean muscle mass and strength. Turinabol is often applied as a pre-contest or cutting steroid as it does not convert to estrogen. You get a strong anabolic steroid where you get hard lean gains with the added benefit of not having to carry around any extra weight or fat.

Studies have shown that taking an oral anabolic steroid with food might decrease it's bioavailability. This is caused by the fat-soluble nature of steroid hormones which allow some of the drug to dissolve with undigested dietary fat, reducing it's absorption from the gastrointestinal tract. For maximum utilization

Turinabol should be taken on an empty stomach.

*D-bol*

Dianabol is the most recognized trade name for methandieone and is a derivative of testosterone modified so that the hormones androgenic properties are reduced however the anabolic tissue building properties are increased.

Dianabol Tabs are the same compound which has historically been the most commonly used anabolic steroid for physique and performance enhancing purposes

It is an interesting fact not commonly known that dianabol is structurally identical to equipoise, except that it contains the added c17-alpha-methyl group however they act completely different. Dianabol converts to a more potent steroid via interaction with the 5-alpha reductase enzyme (the same enzyme that is responsible for converting testosterone to dihydrotestosterone)

Activity

Androgenic: 60

Anabolic: 210

Estrogenic: Moderate

Progestational: Not significant

Active Half Life: 6 hours

Dose

Dianabol tabs dose is about 30 - 40mg per day for no more than 6 - 8 weeks will gives dramatic results.

Dianabol tabs stack well with a number of other steroids, it is noted to mix very well with Testosterone enanthate and Deca 300. Together you can expect exceptional muscle and strength gains with side effects not much worse than Dianabol on it's own. The half life of Dianabol is 6 hours, a single daily dosage schedule will produce varying blood levels with ups and downs during the day. In my opinion it is best to split the dose up during the day rather than take them all at one time. Taking into account the half life it seems logical to take Dianabol earlier in the day several hours before your training for an androgen rich metabolism to heighten the uptake of nutrients, especially the critical hours following training.


----------



## roman gypsy (Nov 2, 2010)

poseidon your help as been good for me thanks,, same to all the other guys


----------

